# New Orleans trip with children



## zajudy (May 23, 2012)

Trying to plan a trip to NO for next Spring. Last time we went, we stayed at Club La Pension (before it was remodeled). Looking at either Quarter House or Wyndham La Belle Maison.  From reading the reviews, appears Quarter House is more of the "at home" feeling while Wyndham La Belle Maison is the newer facility.  That being said, we will be traveling with a 1 1/2 year old and an 8 year old. Which one would you recommend?


----------



## ronparise (May 23, 2012)

Neither

Id go with Avenue Plaza, They are out of the action of the French Quarter and the hustle of downtown. Avenue Plaza in the Garden District. Their courtyard and pool is bigger and they have a rooftop deck, and they have a haunted house (open for tours) on the property. The Historic St Charles Ave Sreetcar stops right in front so everything in town is convenient (even the zoo) Its not Disneyland but a ride on the streetcar might be a real treat for the kids...Valet Parking is only $12. a day. La Belle Maison is $27 and I think the Quarter House is $30..There is a small grocery in the same block and no strip clubs nearby

The downside is that there are only studios (with 2 queen beds) and one bedrooms here.


----------



## aandmrun (May 23, 2012)

I totally agree with Ron.  The atmosphere around the Garden District is a lot better for someone with children.  The sights and sounds surrounding the French Quarter are better suited for adults only.  We go to New Orleans at least once a year, but only with adults. Swamp tours, plantation tours, etc. will be fun with the kids.


----------



## Lou (May 24, 2012)

You may want to check out the Insectarium.  Kids would probably find it fun.  We found it interesting (without kids).  There is also an O.K. aquarium there, too.


----------



## Nolathyme (May 25, 2012)

They are all good, depends on what your criteria are.

The Aquarium, IMAX and Insectarium would be an easy stroller ride from La Belle or La Pension - slightly longer from Quarter House.

The trolley line path next to Avenue Plaza makes a good jogging trail so you can burn off some the food and drink calories.

I'm planning on taking our kids (1 and 3) in a few years. But will probably spend half the week in the Panama City Beach area.


----------



## pianodinosaur (May 25, 2012)

We really enjoyed the river boat cruise on a steam engine paddle wheel.  The jazz band was great and so was the food.


----------



## chapjim (May 28, 2012)

I'll be the contrarian.

If you are going to spend the whole time in the Garden District, then stay at Avenue Plaza.  I'm guessing you're going to be doing other things in which case staying in the French Quarter or nearby will save you a bunch of time.  Schlepping two kids on the trolley several times a day (do kids still take afternoon naps?) is going to get old.

Better yet, leave them with grandparents.  There is so much you won't be able to do with children along, and I don't mean just Bourbon Street, which we don't do much anyway.


----------



## funtime (May 28, 2012)

I agree with the Garden District Avenue Plaza timeshare option.  Children do not belong in the French Quarter.  And you can have a car in the Garden District and take them out of NOLA to a plantation, trip on a riverboat etc.  There is also an excellent greyline tour of NOLA on a bus that takes an afternoon and is well worthwhile.  Funtime


----------

